# Computer wont read CD/DVD



## baseball7

so i got an IDE DVD player. Connected to an IDE to SATA converter. Connected to the MOBO.
DVD>>> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812186078 >> MOBO

its gettin g power from the PSU cause it opens and closes.. but i cant find it in the BIOS nor in My Computer...

any idea of what i can do?

Thank you


----------



## baseball7

nobody has any ideas???


----------



## johnb35

Why don't you hook up the ide drive to the ide channel on the motherboard?


----------



## baseball7

please read my first post.... my DVD is an IDE and the mobo doesnt have IDE, thats why i got an IDE to Sata converter...


----------



## StrangleHold

baseball7 said:


> please read my first post.... my DVD is an IDE and the mobo doesnt have IDE, thats why i got an IDE to Sata converter...


 
You talking about the board in your signature, the MSI 880G E45. If so, the IDE port is right next to the 24 pin power connector.


----------



## johnb35

StrangleHold said:


> You talking about the board in your signature, the MSI 880G E45. If so, the IDE port is right next to the 24 pin power connector.



And if its not the motherboard he's using, he should have said that in his post cause thats what motherboard I thought he had.


----------



## baseball7

lol? you know what happens when you ASSUME? please dont ASSUME.. i never said i was or wasnt using the board... just go off of what was in the post... not the siggy...


----------



## johnb35

What motherboard are you using then?  Are you running in ahci mode perhaps?  Or possible using a second controller on the board that don't have drivers installed for it yet?  

For us to help you, you need to remember that we need all the important information at the beginning to better help you.  Leaving out that your aren't using the motherboard in your signature just wasted how much time?


----------



## baseball7

aus M4N68T-M V2 .. not clue what ahci mode is... and im running windows 7.. so it installs the drivers for me... and its installed all the drivers needed so far..


----------



## johnb35

Do you realize the motherboard model number you just posted DOES have an IDE port?


----------



## baseball7

yes.. i already have it split to my hdd and backup... << is that something else important you dont really need to know?? i asked a simple fricken question... and you need to know all these useless details..


----------



## johnb35

You know, we don't need the smart remarks here.  I told you that we needed as much information as you could give us to help you.  Now, either you have a bad adapter, bad cables, or you are running ahci mode and it can't detect the adapter.  

Ahci mode is a special mode of the sata controller so you can get better performance from the hard drive.  Look in the bios to see if the sata controller is set for ahci or IDE mode.


----------



## baseball7

okie dokie... all i needed to know was about the ahci mode.. thanks for taking a few days to answer my question


----------

